# Lingerie Pics



## Blessem (Nov 24, 2005)

Here Pics from the Lingerie Look

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1132830997.jpg

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1132831171.jpg

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1132831404.jpg

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1132831511.jpg

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1132831372.jpg

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1132831445.jpg


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 24, 2005)

I spy new MSFs.  Yay.

Thank you for posting these. <33


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Nov 24, 2005)

woowee! thanx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 now I rrreally can't wait for this collection!
everything looks so nice, why oh why waiting AFTER xmas to release this marvelous collection? MAC doesn't know that everyone is broke after the holidays?!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 24, 2005)

The Eyeshadows look totally different than i'd imagined, but i still want them all except for black tied and idol eyes, which i already have.
I can't decide which msf i want..


----------



## Classic Beauty (Nov 24, 2005)

i love both of the msf's!  Definately getting both since I dont own one (only tried them).  I really love this collection.  It's so me.


----------



## roxybc (Nov 24, 2005)

Ooooh, I LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks a bunch for the pics!  I was actually going to check that website yesterday, but never got around to it.


----------



## dstroyedangel (Nov 24, 2005)

ahhhhhhh i definetely want petticoat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## ruby_soho (Nov 24, 2005)

Ahhh that collection is so nice, I actually want everything. I'll be getting both MSF's since I don't own any for sure.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 24, 2005)

YAY!!!!!  The MSF's weren't what I expected!!!  I can't wait!!!  Petticoat is mine!


----------



## anuy (Nov 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_YAY!!!!!  The MSF's weren't what I expected!!!  I can't wait!!!  Petticoat is mine!_

 
DITTO!


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 24, 2005)

Oooooh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




me likey!!!!

I want everything.............


----------



## Joke (Nov 24, 2005)

Thank you for posting!
I want the MSF's and maybe some of the e/s ...
But I'll have to wait a long long time before they arrive here


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 24, 2005)

oooh..interesting..I think i might be getting my first full pigment and i'm not sure about the MSFs, will probably end up getting one if they look nice on me and i'll see if one of the lipglass or lipstick will take my fancy, other than that i'll be resisting.


----------



## Isis (Nov 24, 2005)

WOW this is one of the most beautiful collections I've seen yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm deffinitelly getting one of everything! maybe 2 of some


----------



## caroni99 (Nov 24, 2005)

Man! I was really trying not to like anything from this collection..now I'm working on a list and my wallet is crying :-(


----------



## rein_queen (Nov 24, 2005)

beautiful!  thank you!  It all looks so gorgeous, but I'm bummed Taupeless is a lustre.  = (


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Nov 24, 2005)

ooooh! thanks for posting those! now i'm totally saving my empties, heehee!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 24, 2005)

ooo i want everything!!! i know that wont happen.. thnx for the pics.. i need to figure out what im going to get!!!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Nov 24, 2005)

I'll need to see goldenaire in the flesh now, it looks too grey/brown there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and im rethinking on teh eyeshadows and lipstuff. def getting both MSF!


----------



## caramelhunie (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for posting. I want everything!!


----------



## glamella (Nov 24, 2005)

Yay! I love the look on the model. I cannot wait for this collection.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm loving this collection.


----------



## ledonatella (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm so excited, the lipsticks & glosses look so nice for me for a change! The eyes look cool too! Yay!!!!


----------



## laceymeow (Nov 24, 2005)

hmm, the last pigment looks a bit like kitchmas. i'm sure i want the top one and i don't want pink opal. i guess i'll have to see the last one in person to decide! i also reallllllly want both of the msf, they're so pretty.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for posting! I'm saving my empties for that Pink Maribou lipstick and the MSF might be nice too.


----------



## libra14 (Nov 24, 2005)

I am glad I passed on the last 2 collections. This one is so me.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Nov 24, 2005)

i want it all! oh dear, why do they have to release it after the holidays. what horrible timing.


----------



## User20 (Nov 24, 2005)

Phew! Glad I didn't get anything from Who's That Lady today b/c this collection is gonna murder my wallet - better start saving now for 1/2 fo this.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 24, 2005)

Don't know where you got these pics, don't care how...but thank you SO much!!! It's going to be a bank account breaker! Woo hoo, Petticoat is going to be my first MSF! Hope that doesn't mean between now and then that I have to get a stippling brush...


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 24, 2005)

Naked You look darker than I expected... Petticoat is nice though!

I don't really care for those pics, the colors can be very differents.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Nov 24, 2005)

it all lools so gorgeous...what a pretty collection.


----------



## lianna (Nov 24, 2005)

Ooh! Everything looks so pretty!!! I want it NOW! Xmas seems like it's so far away...LOL


----------



## Classic Beauty (Nov 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Don't know where you got these pics, don't care how...but thank you SO much!!! It's going to be a bank account breaker! Woo hoo, Petticoat is going to be my first MSF! Hope that doesn't mean between now and then that I have to get a stippling brush..._

 
If you can, get the Fl!rt one from Kohl's to test it out.  It's only $6.


----------



## lianna (Nov 24, 2005)

I just noticed that there are 4 lipglasses in the pic but only 3 have colour descriptions in the colour stories...who knows the name of the last one?


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks so much. Since I am going to pass on the Who's that lady? collection I will get all of this


----------



## ishtarchick (Nov 25, 2005)

OMG i'm having a heart attack right now, everything looks lovely!!!! good thing i have time to save some bucks


----------



## Blessem (Nov 25, 2005)

Name of the Lipglasses

Of Corset!* Light Coral + pearl (frost)
Negligee* Bright Mauve + pearl (frost)
Bare Fetish* Neutral Beige + pearl (cream)
Fine China* Light neutral Pink + pearl (frost)


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 25, 2005)

thanks for posting!! I'm loving the second lipstick from the top!! i might just have to get that with my B2M!! I'm a little disappointed with the e/s colours though- they're kinda just blah- too plan.  The pigments look hot!  But the MSF = love!!!  Must get both of them now!!!!!!


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 25, 2005)

whoops, i meant plain, not plan!!!


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 25, 2005)

oh no. finally a collection i like.


----------



## veilchen (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks so much for posting these! I think I want to much ... I can already see where my X-Mas money will go to ;-)


----------



## kateisgreat (Nov 25, 2005)

Ooh I love all the pigments, the last 3 lgs, and the pink, gold and purple e/s.
i'm thinking about pink maribou l/s and the msf but i'm just now starting to use blush so i don't know how much i'd use a msf. But I definetly love the pigments!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blessem* 
_Name of the Lipglasses

Of Corset!* Light Coral + pearl (frost)
Negligee* Bright Mauve + pearl (frost)
Bare Fetish* Neutral Beige + pearl (cream)
Fine China* Light neutral Pink + pearl (frost)_

 
Are you sure?? It was supposed to be:

Negligee - bright mauve with pearl (LE)
Of Corset - light coral with pearl (LE)
Brown Sugar - medium beige with pearl (LE) 
and another mystery shade

Fine China again?


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Nov 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Are you sure?? It was supposed to be:

Negligee - bright mauve with pearl (LE)
Of Corset - light coral with pearl (LE)
Brown Sugar - medium beige with pearl (LE) 
and another mystery shade

Fine China again?_

 
One is def fine china, someone on lj said it, and they were a MA.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *turtle_pixie_* 
_One is def fine china, someone on lj said it, and they were a MA._

 
When I saw Brown Sugar, it was on LJ too, and from a MA too. 

If it's really Fine China, then I guess that's a good thing.... because I already have it!


----------



## leppy (Nov 25, 2005)

Do you guys think the that its La Di Bra and Of Corset on her lips? I'm freakin LOVING that colour!!!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Nov 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_When I saw Brown Sugar, it was on LJ too, and from a MA too. 

If it's really Fine China, then I guess that's a good thing.... because I already have it!_

 
Hmm yeah, to me the 4th one along looks like brown sugar so maybe there is a brown sugar and not the new one being suggested?


----------



## FlaLadyB (Nov 25, 2005)

and of course it has to be right after Christmas! hahahaaaaaaaa so mean..!   

THANKS so much for posting these!!!


----------



## galvanizer (Nov 25, 2005)

Oh, purdy!  I can't wait to see it in person though... it always seems to lose some translation in pics.


----------



## KJam (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm definitely getting the 2 MSFs and pigments. I'll have to see the rest on someone to decide (so much MAC, so little money...)


----------



## Jaim (Nov 25, 2005)

I wonder if I can convince my boyfriend to buy me stuff from that collection as a late Christmas gift. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hahah.


----------



## trishee03 (Nov 26, 2005)

This is one "toned down" collection that I like.  I want pretty much everything.  Petticoat looks amazing.


----------



## kateisgreat (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_I wonder if I can convince my boyfriend to buy me stuff from that collection as a late Christmas gift. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hahah._

 
haha I'm thinking of asking mine to do this!


----------



## mjalomo (Nov 26, 2005)

I can't wait to see the looks for this collection!


----------



## 72Cosmo (Nov 26, 2005)

Does Petticoat look like pink porcelain to anyone? It's so hard to tell and I want this MSF to work out for me so badly!! I've stated before that pink porcelain turns to coral on me and looks terrible.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *72Cosmo* 
_Does Petticoat look like pink porcelain to anyone? It's so hard to tell and I want this MSF to work out for me so badly!! I've stated before that pink porcelain turns to coral on me and looks terrible._

 
It doesn't really look like porcelain pink to me.  I think it will be a lighter pink with a warmer tone.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_It doesn't really look like porcelain pink to me.  I think it will be a lighter pink with a warmer tone._

 

Well, if it's a warmer tone that won't work for me. It seems that all the MSF's are for the warmer toned skin.


----------



## Patricia (Nov 27, 2005)

this collection is gonna be so amazing! i passed on ornamentalism and will pass on WTL... but the new skinfinishes and the lipcolours are LOVE!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *72Cosmo* 
_Well, if it's a warmer tone that won't work for me. It seems that all the MSF's are for the warmer toned skin._

 
You think so?  Pleasureflush and Porcelain Pink seemed cool to me.  Porcelain Pink was a weird pinky greenish blue something on me.  But I would agree that colors like Metal Rock, Gold Deposit and Stereo Rose are warmer colors.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_You think so?  Pleasureflush and Porcelain Pink seemed cool to me.  Porcelain Pink was a weird pinky greenish blue something on me.  But I would agree that colors like Metal Rock, Gold Deposit and Stereo Rose are warmer colors._

 
I never saw Pleasureflush but heard it was a cooler tone. But Porcelain Pink turned very coral on me.  Sounds like it wasn't so hot on you either! I'm still hoping that at least one of the new MSF's will work for me. Now, if I could just try Pleasureflush....


----------



## Colorqueen (Nov 29, 2005)

Pleasureflush is a cool light pink and Porcelain pink is a warm coral pink.

Which is an oxymoron if you go by the names of them.....

I have heard that the new SF are more pigmented than Porcelain pink was, but not quite as much as Stereo Rose.  Someone at MUA tried them on.

I HAVE to get both of them.   After all, I have every one of them so far......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think I will get the two pigments- hopefully they won't be that icky formulation like some of them have been recently.


----------



## Eemaan (Nov 29, 2005)

can someone copy and paste the eyeshadow names and decriptions for me from the colour story page? I cant access the page as 'lingerie' is filtered on the intranet at my work place.


----------



## user4 (Nov 29, 2005)

those MSFs are as good as in my traincase already!!! and i'm thinkin the l/g and eye shadow and l/s... well i want ALL OF IT!!! im soooo bad!


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 29, 2005)

Nice! Thanks alot for posting the pics!


----------



## leppy (Nov 29, 2005)

For Philosopher:

Lingerie - December 26th 2005  

Boudoir Hues Quad (exclusive to Federated stores, NA & Japan)  
Titillate - cream mid-pink (satin)
Silver Charm - silver white (lustre)
Trousseau - taupe brown (frost)
Lounge Wear - mid blue-pink with pearlized particles (frost)  

Eyeshadow  
Sunday Best - ivory with frost (Frost, LE)
Flirty Number - brown plum (Frost, LE) 
Taupless - light lilac (Lustre, LE)
Black Tied - (Repromote)
Idol Eyes - (Repromote)
Pink Slip - dusty pink with pearl (Velvet, LE)

Lipglass  
Negligee - bright mauve with pearl (LE)
Of Corset - light coral with pearl (LE)
Brown Sugar - medium beige with pearl (LE)  

Lipstick  
Lingerie - light lilac/pink (LE)
Pink Maribu - rich pinked mauve (LE)
Body Suit - neutral pink/beige with low level pearl (LE)
Push - Plum - deep plum brown (LE)
La Di Bra! - warm coral beige (LE)  

Pigment  
Goldenaire - Pink with gold pearl (LE)
Lovely Lily - Liliac with red pearl (LE) 
Pink Opal - (Repromote)  

Mineralize Skinfinish  
Naked You - Pale beige with grey and brown veining (LE)
Petticoat - Pale rose with gold and amber veining (LE)


----------



## Belladonnastrap (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow whats up with MAC putting all the great stuff out after Christmas? High Tea was probably my favourite collection from last year too.

Anyway I'm pretty sure I'll be getting both Skinfinishes, the two LE piggies, 2 lipsticks, 2 lipglasses and all the eyeshadows. Must...try...to...not...buy...before...then....


----------



## Isis (Dec 2, 2005)

I've already schedualed and apointment with my favorite MA on the 27th for a makeover with this collection! She'll be getting a HUGE sale from me that day


----------



## KJam (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_I HAVE to get both of them.   After all, I have every one of them so far......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 3, 2005)

I wonder how the MSFs will look on skin..the top one looks too brown in the pan and the bottom one looks like a lighter version of Stereo Rose - not sure if someone who already has SR would NEED that one?

Blessem -  is it possible to post the actual pics into this thread and the Catherine collection thread instead of links as it would make it easier to view the colours of everything together. If you're not allowed to then it's ok.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I wonder how the MSFs will look on skin..the top one looks too brown in the pan and the bottom one looks like a lighter version of Stereo Rose - not sure if someone who already has SR would NEED that one?

Blessem -  is it possible to post the actual pics into this thread and the Catherine collection thread instead of links as it would make it easier to view the colours of everything together. If you're not allowed to then it's ok._

 
yeah i totally agree with this


----------

